# Weekly Competition 2017-34



## Mike Hughey (Aug 22, 2017)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R2 U' R2 F' R U' R U2
*2. *R' F' U R F R' F2 R' U
*3. *F2 R' U R2 F2 U F' U' R2
*4. *F R' U R' U' R F' U2 R U'
*5. *R' F R2 U2 F U' R' U2 R'

*3x3x3
1. *D2 U2 B L2 B2 F D2 L2 B' L2 B L' F' U R2 D F2 L R' F2 U2
*2. *L' D2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 R2 F R' B D2 R' D' B' R2 F
*3. *R U2 D F' L2 B' R' D' B L' U' R2 D L2 D L2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2
*4. *B L2 F' D2 L2 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 U' L' R F' U B U2 L B F
*5. *B U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B' D2 B2 F' L R2 B2 D2 L' U' L' D B' U'

*4x4x4
1. *B2 D Rw' U' R B' L Rw Fw Rw B' R B' L D2 R2 F2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 Fw' F2 R' U F2 Uw2 U' B2 L2 B2 U L' F' L' D Uw2 F Uw R'
*2. *L Rw2 F L' D2 L2 Rw' F2 U2 B Fw D Rw2 R D' B D Uw2 F D' Uw' B' Fw F' Uw B2 L' R2 F2 L' R Uw F D' Fw2 L' R2 U' B2 R
*3. *Fw L2 B' F2 U2 Rw Fw F' U' Fw Rw2 B2 R' Fw2 L' D2 U2 Fw L' D F2 L' R' U L' D R' Fw R F2 R Fw F' L F2 R2 D' U' F2 R
*4. *D2 Fw' D Rw R B Fw' F L Rw2 Fw L F' U2 B R2 F' L2 Rw2 Uw2 U' Fw' R Uw' Fw' U2 Rw2 R2 F' Uw Fw2 D' U' Fw' D2 L B U2 L' R'
*5. *D F Uw' Fw' F' L' B Fw' U2 Fw L B' Fw L' R2 F R' Uw' Rw2 Fw' F U L2 Rw2 B D2 R' F D R2 B Uw2 B' Uw Fw2 D R' U2 B2 Fw

*5x5x5
1. *B2 F2 Lw2 R U2 F L' R' Fw' L' Dw' U Fw2 Rw Fw2 F2 Dw2 Bw L2 Dw Rw Uw2 Lw D Dw2 L2 Bw2 F' Dw F' R2 U F' Dw2 Bw' D' Fw' F' Uw' B2 Dw2 U2 R2 Bw2 Dw L R2 Dw' Lw' F Lw2 Fw' U2 Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw F2 L2 F'
*2. *F' D' U' F D2 Dw' Rw2 Bw2 Rw Uw R Uw U L2 Lw' R Bw' Dw Fw' L2 F' D Uw2 Rw' Dw Uw' B' Fw2 F D2 U Fw' F D' Bw Fw F' Dw Bw D Dw2 Bw' Rw Uw2 Fw2 D' B2 D' B' D2 Lw Fw' L R2 D2 R' B2 Rw2 B2 Lw
*3. *B' F' L Bw2 Lw Dw' Fw' L2 R2 Fw Dw' Lw2 B' Lw2 Rw' Dw2 Fw2 U Rw2 D' Lw R2 B Bw' Dw B Bw U2 Rw' Uw Bw' Fw2 D R' D B Bw2 F2 L U2 Rw2 R Uw' R' Uw2 L' R' Bw Uw2 Bw Fw' D Dw' R B2 Bw Fw Dw Rw2 B
*4. *Dw2 B2 Lw2 Dw2 B Bw' F' L B Fw L' Bw' Fw' Lw2 D' Uw' F' U Bw2 Rw U B R' B2 Fw L' D2 Rw F2 L2 D2 Uw2 Bw Dw' F Rw' Fw R' B' Bw' F' Uw' U L Lw' Fw F' Rw2 Bw' F Uw2 Fw2 F2 Uw Lw2 Dw U2 Rw Dw F2
*5. *D' L' Rw R Fw Uw2 Rw B' Lw' B Fw F2 D2 Uw B' Lw Rw' Bw R Uw2 B2 L R' Dw L2 Bw' Uw' B2 D L' Uw' L' U2 F L' F' Dw' B' Lw2 D F2 L Lw2 B Dw2 Uw U L2 Dw U2 Rw2 Uw' R D Fw' Lw Dw' Fw F' Rw'

*6x6x6
1. *2R' 3F' 2F U' B 3U' 2U2 2F U2 3F R 2B' R' 2B' 2D2 3F2 2R' 2B L2 2U2 L2 3U2 2L2 2B' F' L' 2D2 2F' 2L 2D B2 U 2L 2F2 U 2L' F 2L' R' B' 2F 2U 2R B' 2U2 U' 2B' 3F2 2F2 D2 2R2 3F2 2L2 3F U2 2R' 2B2 2U L 2L' F' U2 R 3U B2 3U2 B2 D2 2L2 2U2
*2. *2L' 3U' 2L2 B 3F 2F' 2R2 F' 3R R F2 U2 L2 2R' B 3F' L 2F' L' 3R2 2F2 2L D 2F 3R 2R R' B2 2D' 2U B2 2F U 2L B' 3F 3U 3R 3F F' D L2 2B' 2F' 3U2 L' B' 3R 2F 3U2 U2 R' 2B 2L2 U 2F' D' B2 D 2B' F2 R2 3U 2U' 2F L U F2 2U2 2B2
*3. *2U L 2L 2U2 R' 2B' 2F' F 2R2 2F 2R' R F2 3R2 2U R 2D F' 2L2 3R' R' F L' 2L 3F' 2U 3F' 3R2 D2 2D 2B' L 2L2 U' 2F' 2L 2R' F' 2R2 U L2 2R' R 2B2 D2 F' 3U2 2F 2D2 3U' F 3R2 2F2 U L 2L2 2R' 2B' U' 3F' 2L B 2F' 3U 2F 3R' 3U2 B' 2L 3R2
*4. *D' R' B 3R D' 2B D2 L2 U' 3F 2L2 R' 2U' F2 2U2 3R2 2B 3R' R' U 2R U' B 2F 2D 2R' 2B' 3F 2D' 2B 3U' 3F2 2L D2 2U' 2F 2D B 3F2 2F U2 L2 3R' 2R2 2F U 3R 2R2 U2 2B L' R' B2 L2 F' 3U2 2B2 2F2 2U R' D' 2L 2D' L2 3U 3F' 2U 2F U2 2L
*5. *U 3F2 D F 2L2 2F F' D2 B' 2B 2L 3R' D' U B' 3F2 2F2 F' 2L 3R2 2R' 3U' 3R' D2 2U B 3F2 2F D2 2D 2U B2 2B 3U 2F 2R' 2B' F 3R 2D 3F L 2L2 B L' 2U U' 3R R' D 2U2 2B D' F' U2 B2 2F2 F' D' R2 3F' 2L2 B 2F 3R2 R2 2B2 3F' 2F2 3R

*7x7x7
1. *3B 3F' 3R 2U F' 2U L B' 2R' 2U 3F L 2L2 3B 2F2 3L2 3D 3B' D2 B2 2U' 2B2 2F2 L 2R' R' 3F' 2F L2 3R2 3F2 3D B2 3B' 3F 2F F' R2 B 2R 2D' F2 3U' 3F 2D 2F' 2U' 2L2 R2 D2 3F' 2R' 3U' 3L' 2D' 3L D2 2R2 3U2 2B U 2F2 L' 2L' 3F2 D' 2D2 3B 2D' 2F' 2L' 3L 3R' 3D 3U' 2U' 3F R2 3D 2U L2 B2 2B F' 3L 3B U' 2F' R' 3D U2 2B2 3B 3U2 F L2 3U2 R' 3F R2
*2. *2U' 2F2 2U 3B 2U2 B' 2B2 3B2 2F 2U2 B' 2D 3B 2L' U2 2F2 3R2 2F2 2L2 3L R2 3B L' 2R2 U' 2B' D' 3L' 2U U2 L2 2L2 R 2F' D' 3L' 2D R' 3B' 3U' 2R D' 3L' B2 2D2 3L2 2R2 3U' U 2B' D2 2D2 2B' 3B 2F' L 2D2 U' L' D2 3U' L2 2L D 3L' 2F2 3R2 3F' F2 2R' 2F2 2R 2U2 3F' D2 3B 3F' F 2D 2R' 3F' D2 2R 2D' 3U2 U 2F2 F' 3U' 3F' L B 3B2 2L' 2D 3U2 3B 3U B' U
*3. *3L2 2R2 2B2 2R B2 2B 2U2 L 2D2 L2 3R2 R2 3U' 2L' 3B 3L' 3D' 2B2 2U F2 2U 3F' L2 2F 2L D2 U 2R2 2F' 3L' B' 3U' 3F' F 3U 3F 2U U 2B' U 3L 2B' 3R D2 R2 2U2 2L2 3F' 2F D 2U2 L2 2R2 R2 2B2 F2 3U L2 2L2 2D' 3R' R D' 2F U L' 2U 3L' U2 2B' 2U 2F 2D2 L' 3F2 D2 2L' 3L2 2D' 3L' 3B2 3F2 2R2 2F U' 2L' R' D B' 2F 2R2 F2 3D' F' 3U' R' 2F' D 2B 3F
*4. *2U' 3R 2D' 2B 3B2 F2 R2 3F 3D 2U' U' R' F' 3U' L 2U2 L 3U' R 3U2 3F' 2D2 2U2 3L R' 2B 3F' 2D B' 2B2 3F' 2F' F' U' 3F 3U' 2F' 3R2 2B2 3U' 3R' 3D 3U' U2 3R 3F' F' U 2F D' 2L2 3R 2D 3U 2B2 L2 D B' 2F2 U' F2 L' R2 2B L' 2L 2R2 2U' R' B' 3B D 2U U2 2B' 3B 2F 3D 2U 3R' 2D' 3D' B U L 3D2 3L' D' 3L R D' 2F2 U 3L' 3U 2B' 2D' R' 2B' 3R
*5. *B2 2B 2F' 3D 3U2 3B2 3U' 3L2 2B2 3B D 3U' 3F 3R2 3D 2R2 R' 2U' 2R2 B F2 3D' 3B 2R' U2 L2 2U 3B2 2L' 2B F2 2R' 3U' 3L' 2U 3B 2L' 3U U L D2 3D' L2 3L' 3F2 2L2 3D' R 2D L 3L' 3U2 2U U' 2B 3L 2R D 2D' 3L' 2D' 2U2 2F2 2R' F' 3L2 3U' 2R2 3B 3R' D 3D L 2R' 2U2 3L B' 3R' 2U' B2 3U' B' 3R2 U' B2 3L' D2 2R2 3D2 2R2 3U U2 3L' U2 F2 D 2U R' D' F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R U F' R' U R' F' U2
*2. *R F U' R U F2 U2 R2 F'
*3. *R' F2 U R' U F U2 F U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *B U2 L2 F' L2 U' F' L' B U' D B' F' D' B D' F D2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*2. *D2 R D B' F U' R' B' L D' B' F D' F2 L' D L' R2 B2 R Fw Uw
*3. *L D R D' L B2 F2 R B' U2 L' B D B2 R2 B L F' L' U2 Fw Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *F2 U R B2 L Uw' R2 Uw Rw2 R2 Fw2 R2 D L' Rw' Uw2 B R' B U B Fw2 L' Rw' D2 U' B2 Rw Uw' L' B' Fw2 D' U2 Rw2 B2 F' L2 Rw' U'
*2. *Rw B' L' B' F' U' B' F' Rw' B2 Uw L Rw2 B' R' U' F' L R D Uw' Rw D Uw2 L2 Uw2 L2 D2 Uw' F2 D2 Fw Rw F' L R2 B' D Uw' U
*3. *Rw' B' F2 Uw2 U2 Fw' D' Rw' B2 Fw' Uw B2 D Uw2 B' Fw2 D' F' D' B D2 Fw2 D2 Rw Fw2 Uw' R Uw2 U2 B' D L2 R' F U B' Rw2 B L2 Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Fw' L2 D Uw' B2 D' Dw' Bw' F2 L2 Bw' Fw2 F' Dw2 R2 D' Uw U F' Lw' Uw2 L' Lw Rw F L Lw2 Bw2 Uw' Bw R' D Fw Dw Lw Bw2 Uw' Bw Fw D2 F' L Rw2 B2 Bw' U2 Bw' Dw U2 F2 L2 B2 Bw' Fw Rw' R' Uw' L D' Dw
*2. *B2 Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw' D' Bw' Dw' L Lw' Rw' B' Uw2 R B F' L' F D2 L B2 F L F' Rw2 Dw U Bw Lw2 Rw2 R2 U Lw Fw' L' Uw U2 Lw2 Dw2 B2 Bw2 D Uw' U Lw Dw2 Uw Bw2 Lw' R B Fw' D' Dw2 L Lw2 U L R Bw
*3. *F Rw Uw' B2 F' D' Bw2 D' Bw Fw' L' B' Bw Uw2 U Lw B2 Bw2 L2 Rw R' B2 D Bw2 Fw' Rw2 R2 Fw' R' Bw Rw2 Dw Uw L' Rw Dw2 F2 Uw2 F' D' Uw Bw2 Fw Lw Dw' Fw R Bw2 Rw F2 U R' Bw D2 U2 Rw' D U B' Fw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *D 2L2 F L 2L' 2B2 U2 2L' U' R' B 2B 2F 3R2 B' 2D F L2 D2 2B 2F' 2R2 R 2B' 3U' 2F' L2 2L2 3R2 3U 2R2 2D B' 2D2 2F2 D' R2 B' F2 2L' 2B' U 3R2 2D 3U2 3R' B2 D 2U2 2B 3R2 D' L' F 3U2 2U2 3F2 3U' U' 2L2 2D' 3U2 3R 3U2 3R 3U 3R U2 2B 2R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3B2 2F2 3L2 3R 2R R 2B' 2D' 3D2 B 3F2 2D 3U F2 U2 2F 2U' F2 3R D2 2L' 3R 2U 2B 3B2 R 3D2 L' 3L D2 3D' 3R' 2R' B' 3U 3F' U' F' 2D 3D2 3B' 2D' 3F' U 3L' 2B' U2 3F2 2D2 3B' 2U 3B' R 3F' R2 3U 2R2 2B 3B2 L 3F' R2 B' 3R 3F2 F' U' F D 3U 2R D 2D2 2U' 3B' 3L 3D2 B2 U2 F' L' 2L2 R B 3F2 2L2 2D L 2B' 2F' F 2D2 2L 2R R' U2 3L2 3R' 3F 2D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U D' F2 D2 U F2 U' L2 U' R' B2 F' U' F' U F' D' B2 R' B R2 Fw' Uw
*2. *R D B2 D2 L D2 F' L R' B U' R' B2 D2 U F2 D L R' B2 L Fw' Uw2
*3. *L' D L2 D' U B' R U' R2 L' U' R F' U B' U F B' L Fw Uw'
*4. *B F2 U D' R B' R' B2 D2 F B2 L R' D' L F2 D' R L F Rw Uw
*5. *F B D' L B2 L F2 U' F B2 R' D' L D' R2 L' B' R2 L2 Fw Uw2
*6. *F L' B L' R D2 U2 F B' U L B U' B' L' B R B' D2 Fw Uw2
*7. *L2 F L' D' U B2 U F2 L' B F2 U' R2 L' D' B' D' F B2 R2 Fw Uw'
*8. *U R B2 L2 U F' D' F R' B' U' D R D U' R2 B D U' R Fw Uw
*9. *F2 B2 L' B' L2 R2 U' R' L2 U F2 R' U2 F2 D R2 U' L' D2 Rw' Uw
*10. *B2 U B D R F' L F2 L' U' F' L2 D' R2 U2 B D U2 R2 D' Rw' Uw
*11. *U' L' R2 F2 L2 D U' L' F2 L' F B2 U' B2 U D2 R F' R2 D2 F2 Rw Uw2
*12. *D' L2 U B2 D B F2 U F2 R2 B2 F L R' D2 L' U2 L2 U Rw Uw
*13. *L R2 U F' L' B F' L2 D2 B2 D' L2 F L' D F2 L2 R U B2 L2 Fw' Uw
*14. *U2 R F2 D2 L' U L' B2 L' U' L D F R2 F' B U2 D2 R2 L U Fw Uw
*15. *F' D B' F2 U L2 U' L' D B' F2 L2 B D R2 U B D R2 Fw' Uw
*16. *F' L' D F R2 D L2 U2 D F R2 U2 D L U L2 B U R' Fw Uw
*17. *D2 R F' D2 L2 B D' U' B' L2 B2 D B F' U2 D2 F U B2 L2 D Rw2 Uw
*18. *D R2 F U B' F' D' F2 R' D2 R2 B R' L2 F' L2 R F U' Rw' Uw
*19. *L U R' B2 F2 R' U' D' F L2 R' U' F2 D' R U D R2 F R' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*20. *L' U F U B L2 U' D' L' R U D R D' F D' L' U' B2 L B' Rw' Uw'
*21. *R' B2 F L2 F' R' U' F' R2 B2 R' D L2 B' F2 L' B D2 L
*22. *U2 B R D' L2 U2 R' F' U' R2 F2 L2 F L F R2 D' U' B2 U2 Rw Uw2
*23. *L U2 R' L2 U R' F R2 D2 B L2 U' B R' F2 L2 B U L' B Rw Uw2
*24. *F' U' B' D' U B' L2 R' B U' R2 D2 L' R' D' R' D' U2 R2 F' Rw' Uw2
*25. *B' D' L U B2 R' D F' D2 B D F R' U' R2 L D U2 F' B' D' Fw' Uw
*26. *F U' D B2 L2 D R L F L' F2 R B U' R2 B' F' L2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*27. *R2 L' B' U F' U2 R2 B U2 B' D2 U' F2 L D2 U F R' B' R2 B Rw Uw
*28. *L F2 U' R' F2 B' R U2 D' L D' F2 R' B2 R U' B' R L' Fw Uw
*29. *R' L2 F B2 R' B2 D U R2 D L' D' B' F L' U L R2 U' D' Rw2 Uw
*30. *B2 L' U2 R' D R' F2 D2 F U' D' B2 F L' D2 U B' R' U R2 Fw Uw'
*31. *D2 L B2 F2 U' B2 D' R B L' U' R2 U' D F' L B' R2 F L' Fw' Uw2
*32. *F' L' D L R2 U D' B U L R' U' R' B D L' D' B2 R' F2 L' Fw' Uw
*33. *D2 F' R2 U2 L' F D' B' R' F2 D F' D' B F2 L R' U2 F' Rw Uw'
*34. *U2 B2 L' U2 D R2 U2 R2 L2 F' U' F' L2 B' D R D' U2 B2 L2 R Fw' Uw
*35. *F D B' U' L B U D2 L2 R2 B2 L B D' F2 D L F U Rw' Uw
*36. *F2 D' R2 D' R U' L2 U' L' U' D2 F R2 F B D' L' U' D2 F' Rw Uw'
*37. *B2 L' D B D B D' L2 B U B' U2 F U2 L2 R' F2 U2 B2 L Fw
*38. *U2 B F' R' F' B' L D B2 U B2 D F' D2 L2 D B2 F2 R' B' Rw2 Uw'
*39. *F' L' F' L2 R2 U B' U2 F D' U2 R' L' D2 B D R2 L' D' R Fw' Uw2
*40. *F L F B2 L2 D' R2 B2 F' D' R' U L B2 U' B U' L' R2 Fw'
*41. *D' R2 U' B2 F L U2 L B2 F2 L2 R' U2 B L R B U L U Fw Uw'
*42. *F' B L2 B2 R2 F B' D L' D' L' D2 U L2 U D R B' L Fw' Uw
*43. *F' L F2 R2 D2 U' F2 R D' B2 U' F D R2 F B R' F L' B2 Rw' Uw'
*44. *R D' F2 U' R L2 B R2 D U' L D2 F' U2 L' F' R' B U' Rw Uw'
*45. *U' F2 R' L B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B' R' F B' L2 B' R2 B D' B' D Rw' Uw
*46. *F' B D2 L' F' D2 U R' L D' B' F R B2 R' L' U F2 D' R2 B Rw' Uw2
*47. *U2 B2 D2 R' L F2 U' F' R' L' F L2 F' B R2 D R D2 R F' Uw2
*48. *B D' L2 U' F2 B L' U' R' L' B2 D R F' U L2 R B R2 Fw Uw'
*49. *U2 D2 F2 B L F2 U' B F' U' D R D F2 B' U D2 R L2 D' Rw' Uw
*50. *F D B D' L B2 R' L' D' R2 F' U' R D B2 D' U L' D2 R' B' Rw Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *F U' L B L' D F U2 R D' F2 L F2 D2 R2 L' D2 L2 U2 F2 D2
*2. *L D B2 U R D L' B U D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 L'
*3. *R2 F' L' D F2 D2 F U2 D' F R B2 R2 F2 L' D2 R B2 R2 F2 U2
*4. *D R2 L' B2 L' F' R B' L2 U' L2 U2 F2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 L D2 L
*5. *R' F2 L' F' R2 U' D' B' U L2 F2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R' D2 R D2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F L' F2 L F' D B L F2 D' L2 D2 F' R2 F D2 B' L2 B U2 B
*2. *D2 B2 R2 D' R2 D B2 D L2 D2 B2 F R2 D' B' F' R D R' U R
*3. *L2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 L' D B2 L' R' U' F R B2 F2
*4. *F D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 F2 R2 U' L D B2 U' F D' F' U' B'
*5. *F' B' U' B2 L F' R' B' R2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 D B2 U R2 D'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *U2 R2 U2 B D2 B' U2 F U2 F2 L2 R B2 D' L' B' U B U L R
*2. *U2 B U2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 F L2 F L D F2 R U2 F R2 U2 F'
*3. *U2 B R L' D L2 F' R D' L U R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 D L2 D'
*4. *B' L2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 F R2 F2 L2 D F U2 L' R U2 B D' L2 D
*5. *R B2 U2 F R D F' U2 L U' F2 B2 R B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L F2 L'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *D R B D B' U F2 B2 R' F2 U L2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 D R2

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F2 U R' U R' U2 F2 R' F U
*3. *R D2 L2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 L' U2 B' D' F' U2 L R B' F2 R U'
*4. *U' Fw Uw2 U' R F Uw B2 F2 R' Uw Fw' Rw2 D' L' Rw B Fw2 U L Rw Uw' L Uw L' Rw2 Uw L2 Fw Rw2 D' U2 L' Rw B' Fw2 Rw2 D' Uw' U

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R' F' U R U2 F' U F2 R2 U'
*3. *D B2 U B2 D L2 D B2 R2 B2 D' L B2 R' U' B2 F2 L B' D F2
*4. *Fw' R2 B' D Rw2 U2 R2 Fw' F2 U' R' B L2 R U L R F Uw Rw D2 B' Fw2 F Rw' Uw' R Uw' U L R2 Fw L2 B Rw2 Fw' F' L F' L'
*5. *L' R Bw2 Fw2 F2 U Rw2 Uw' L2 Dw2 U' Bw' L2 Lw Bw R2 B2 L' R' Bw' L' Rw2 Fw' Rw' Bw Fw Lw F' Uw' U' Fw' F Lw' Rw' D2 Rw' U B2 U' B2 Bw2 F2 L2 B F2 R' Dw Rw' B2 Dw Lw Fw' Lw2 D Rw Bw2 Rw R2 Bw2 Rw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *F' U' F U F' R U R U
*3. *B2 U' F2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U B' L' U' F D L2 U L' U
*4. *Fw F' R2 Uw' B U B' Uw2 L' B F2 Uw F' Rw Fw' Rw D' B' L' Rw' B' L' D2 L D2 Uw' Rw' Fw F2 D U' Fw' F' L R Uw' Rw' U Fw Uw
*5. *D2 Dw U2 Lw' B' U2 Lw2 Uw2 U' L Uw' Bw Fw' Uw U' Rw' Dw' L' F2 D U2 L2 D' Dw Uw2 F D' U' Lw2 Bw Fw2 F2 D' Uw' Bw2 Uw2 U L2 Lw2 Rw B' Bw2 Fw Lw Bw F' Dw2 F Dw' Uw' B Lw Dw' Fw' D2 B' Fw' U' R' Bw
*6. *2L2 B 3R 2D' 2B2 D' 3R 2D 3R' B2 2D' 3U U2 L D2 U2 B2 R' 2F D 2D' 2B2 F2 U 3R D2 3U2 2U2 3F' L' 2L 2D 2B' 2D 2F' U2 2B' 3F' 2F' 2L U' 2B' D2 3U B2 2F' 3U2 3F2 R2 D 3R2 R B 2F 3U U2 2L2 2F2 2R' F R' B' 2D2 2B' 2D' B 2F F2 2D2 U'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U2 R U' F U2 F' U2 F R' U'
*3. *D F' R2 F R' U' B U' D' F' L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 R2 L2
*4. *Rw Fw2 Rw2 D' F L R' B Fw' Uw' Fw' F' U L' Rw R U' Rw' U2 R' Uw R' D' U2 Rw B2 Fw D' F' L' F' Rw Uw' L2 Rw' B' Fw2 Uw' B Uw
*5. *F' D' Lw' Fw' F Rw2 Bw' U Bw L' B2 Bw' D' Fw Dw' Fw2 F Rw B' Lw Fw' D B Bw' L' R' Uw Rw R2 Bw' D' B' F2 Uw2 U' Bw2 Uw' U2 Lw2 Rw2 B2 Rw' B' Dw2 U' B2 Fw F' Rw' U2 Fw' F Uw Rw2 Bw2 D' Uw' R2 Bw2 U2
*6. *B 3F' F 2D2 3R' 3U 2U2 2B2 F2 2U' 2L' 3R' 2R2 B2 3F' 2U 2R2 2D 2R' R' B' 2F2 3U2 3F 3U 2F D2 3U 2U B' 2L2 B 3U' 2L' 2R2 F D2 U2 B2 F D' 2D' 2F2 3U2 3R 2B L R 2D2 3R2 B2 F 3U' 2R' B D 3R2 2R2 2F' R2 D' 2U' 3F 2D R2 F U2 L 3R B
*7. *2L 3U2 U2 2R 2U B2 3F2 2F2 D' B2 3R2 3U2 U2 2F' L2 3R R 3D' 2L2 B 3F 3L 3F 3R' U' B2 2B 3B' 3F' 2R' B2 2F 2D 2R' F2 2U' 3B' U' 3R2 3D' L2 U' 3B R' 2B' 2R2 2U2 B 2U' U' 2L2 3L' 3F 3U' L 2R2 3D 2L' 2R R' 2B' L' U' 3R 2R' R2 3F2 D 3U' 2F' 2R 2D 3F' 2F' D' 2R' 3U R2 2D 3L2 2B' 2D' L2 B 3U' 2U2 U 3B' 2L2 D2 2D 3D2 2U2 2B' 3B' 2F2 3D2 3R 3U2 3R2

*Clock
1. *UR2- DR2- DL1+ UL1+ U6+ R4+ D2- L3+ ALL5+ y2 U2+ R6+ D2- L4- ALL5+ DR DL UL
*2. *UR3- DR4- DL5- UL4+ U4+ R4+ D3- L3- ALL4+ y2 U1+ R5+ D5- L1+ ALL3- DL
*3. *UR5+ DR6+ DL2+ UL4- U4+ R1+ D5- L2+ ALL1+ y2 U4+ R2+ D4+ L1- ALL0+ DR
*4. *UR5+ DR4- DL1- UL4- U2+ R6+ D5- L4- ALL5- y2 U5+ R4+ D2- L4+ ALL5+ DL
*5. *UR3+ DR4+ DL5+ UL4- U4+ R5- D2+ L1+ ALL1- y2 U2+ R3- D1- L4- ALL1- UR

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *R' U L' R' U L' R U' r'
*2. *B' U' R' L U R L l' r' b
*3. *B' L' U' R B L' B l' r' u
*4. *B R B' L' B R' L' b
*5. *L R B' L B' R' U B' r' u

*Square-1
1. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (0, 2) / (-3, 0)
*2. *(4, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 0) / (3, 0)
*3. *(4, 0) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (0, 2) / (2, 0)
*4. *(-2, 3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 3) / (4, 1) / (-1, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (-2, -1) / (5, 0)
*5. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, 1) / (3, 0)

*Skewb
1. *R B' U L' B R U' R' U' R' U'
*2. *L R L U' B' U L B' L' B' U'
*3. *L' B' R L' R B' U B R' B' U'
*4. *U' L' U L R' L' U L U' R' U'
*5. *R L R L R L' R' U' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *F' R2 F R F' U2 R'
*3. *L2 F2 D2 R' U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L' F D' B' R B L' D' B' U'
*4. *L Rw R' D2 L2 D' Fw L2 Rw2 Fw' F L' Rw B L2 U' Fw' D' L Rw Uw2 Rw B F' Rw' D' F' Uw2 R' Uw L2 U' L Rw U' F2 Uw2 U F2 Uw
*5. *D Bw2 L Lw R' B Rw' Bw2 Dw L' Rw2 U2 L Lw' Rw' U Lw' Rw2 D2 Lw' Rw2 R' Dw L' B Fw2 Dw' Uw' Rw' R B' Rw' U' B' Dw Lw Fw2 R2 Uw Bw' Fw2 F D2 U Fw' D B2 L2 Dw' Rw B' Uw Fw2 F2 Dw2 B U' L2 D' Uw2
*OH. *D2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 F' L2 F L2 B2 D'
*Clock. *UR1- DR5+ DL3+ UL4- U0+ R0+ D4+ L6+ ALL2+ y2 U2+ R2+ D3+ L1- ALL4- DR DL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *U' L' B' U' L B L U b
*Skewb. *L B R' U B R' B R' B' U'
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (4, 0)


----------



## xbrandationx (Aug 22, 2017)

*3x3: *(26.99), (17.33), 21.66, 20.93, 25.78 = *22.79*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 22, 2017)

Note that there have been some significant changes to the competition website:
https://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/

For more info about the changes, check out this thread.


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 22, 2017)

Really just a placeholder. Is it possible to enter results both here and on the website? I've never used the website, but I might try it out.
*2x2x2*: (12.79), 10.72, 9.54, 8.15, (7.57) = *9.47
4x4x4*: (DNF(1:24.86)), 2:03.56, 1:30.59, 1:28.81, (1:17.53) = *1:40.99 *Wrong PLL on the first one, nasty internal pop on the second.
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *12:07.93*; 9.32, 38.77, 1:49.70, 3:47.31, 5:42.82


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 22, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Really just a placeholder. Is it possible to enter results both here and on the website? I've never used the website, but I might try it out.


Yes, it should be okay to enter results both places.


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Aug 22, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yes, it should be okay to enter results both places.


 Is there any way i can change my password on the website? I forgot it, but i would love to use the site! Of not, can i given you a new username or anything?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 22, 2017)

SpeedCuber71 said:


> Is there any way i can change my password on the website? I forgot it, but i would love to use the site! Of not, can i given you a new username or anything?


I'll PM you with a way in.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 22, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Really just a placeholder. Is it possible to enter results both here and on the website? I've never used the website, but I might try it out.
> *2x2x2*: (12.79), 10.72, 9.54, 8.15, (7.57) = *9.47*



Yes, it is ok. But it is best if you don't enter the same event in both places.
(If you do I'll have to edit )


----------



## arquillian (Aug 22, 2017)

2: 3.74, 3.77, 2.72, 1.79, 2.18 = 2.88
3: 11.77, 7.88, 8.82, 10.38, 9.55 = 9.58 //waaaaaat
4: 39.16, 47.67, 54.42, 39.00, 44.45 = 43.76
5: 1:24.84, 1:23.16, 1:33.13, 1:16.88, 1:16.00 = 1:21.63
6: 2:13.82, 2:40.95, 2:08.99, 2:51.98 (noooo), 2:30.03 = 2:28.27
7: 3:54.08, 3:37.04, 3:34.07, 3:35.36, 3:26.62 = 3:35.49
2bld: 19.07, 15.51, 11.93 = 11.93
3bld: dnf, 56.85, 45.75 = 45.75
mts: 51.16, dnf, 1:02.99, 39.50, 44.77 = 52.98
oh: 20.00, 28.09, 26.08, 23.59, 21.99 = 23.89
feet: 1:44.56, 1:29.28, 1:25.42, 1:20.92, 1:08.74 = 1:25.21
mega: 1:46.35, 1:20.74, 1:26.08, 1:32.08, 1:24.41 = 1:27.52
pyra: 6.28, 5.85, 4.83, 6.43, 4.60 = 5.65
sq1: 22.95, 21.69, 25.31, 26.88, 20.68 = 23.32
skewb: 11.27, 18.71, 9.10, 8.98, 11.76 = 10.71
clock: 32.49, 33.92, 35.69, 46.76, 38.61 = 36.08
fmc: 32 //pb lolwut. regular cfop


Spoiler



R' U R' U' //cross-1+pair 4/4
x2 y' R' U2 R2 //magic 3/7
U' F U' R2 F' //f2l-1 5/12
R' U R2 U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R2 U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R //f2l cancel into OLL cancel into PLL 20/32


Relays:
2-4: 58.76
2-5: 2:19.16
2-6: 4:53.44
2-7: 8:33.28
Mini Guildford: 6:15.16


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Aug 23, 2017)

*2x2: *(7.73), 7.27, 6.81, 6.68, (5.57) = 6.92 avg
*3x3: *17.32, 15.97, 17.88, (15.53), (18.26) = 17.06 avg
*4x4: *1:22.10, (1:08.91), 1:16.66, (1:24.08), 1:18.90 = 1:19.22 avg
*2x2-4x4: *1:49.35
*Pyraminx: *(4.54), 4.89, 4.84, (5.51), 5.32 = 5.02 avg
*Squan:* (1:14.89), 1:07.32, 58.02, (57.19), 1:03.00 = 1:02.78
*Skewb:* (7.15), 8.92, 7.91, (10.56), 9.54 = 8.79 avg

pretty legit average on the 2x2 seeing that i havent solved one in 3 months. oh also pretty good on 3x3.


----------



## muchacho (Aug 23, 2017)

*2x2*: (8.94), 6.45, 6.35, (5.90), 7.10 = *6.63
3x3*: (14.84), (24.79), 17.82, 18.14, 19.22 = *18.39
3x3OH*: 37.90, 29.04, 34.32, (26.65), (38.60) = *33.75
4x4*: (DNF), 1:52.77, 2:36.61, 1:52.52, (1:35.10) = *2:07.30*


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 23, 2017)

*2x2: *5.34, (6.26), 5.59, 4.97, (4.80)* = 5.31
3x3: *15.43, 17.13, (17.29), (14.31), 14.96* = 15.84
4x4: *1:11.31, (1:06.67), 1:12.54, (1:16.85), 1:11.33* = 1:11.72
3x3OH: *37.50, (35.15), 36.32, (40.08), 39.62* = 37.82
Square-1: *46.47, (46.90), 44.97, (38.18), 43.08* = 44.84
Pyraminx: *(4.75), 4.73, 4.27, (3.00), 3.47* = 4.16
Skewb: *14.83, (11.08), 13.09, 12.46, (14.83)* = 13.46
2-3-4 Relay: 1:35.66*


----------



## Theo Leinad (Aug 23, 2017)

*Rubik's:* 29.13
1. 27.96
2. 29.95
3. 29.50
4. (48.11)
5. (25.92)

*FMC:* 39
Scramble: D R B D B' U F2 B2 R' F2 U L2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 D R2


Spoiler



U B D B' (Pseudo-222) x4
D' R2 D2 F R (Pseudo-223) x5
F2 R (Blocks) x2
U2 B L2 B' U' (pseudo-F2L-1) x5
F U' (Pair) x2
F2 R' F' R (Another Pair) x4
F' R' F R2 (More Pairs) x4
U F U' F' (Guess what, more pairs) x4
U L' U' R' U L U' F U' (Pair the Pairs) x9


You really want to check that last 9 moves


----------



## Branflakeftw (Aug 24, 2017)

*3x3:* 16.46, (14.13), 15.27, 14.33, (18.15) = *15.35
3x3 OH: *49.80, 49.78, (51.75), (44.54), 47.72 = *49.10
4x4: *1:08.94, (1:02.20), (1:14.53), 1:05.62, 1:11.92* = 1:08.83
5x5: *(2:11.13), 2:13.08, 2:22.79, (2:54.12), 2:13.98* = 2:16.62*


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 25, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Yes, it is ok. But it is best if you don't enter the same event in both places.
> (If you do I'll have to edit )


Ok. I did 5 and 6 on the website this week, but I think I'll stick with the forum so any PBs are saved in CStimer. Got close to a PB 5x5 average. Scrambles are also a little easier to read here.


----------



## Agguzi (Aug 25, 2017)

3x3: (14.694), 14.996, 15.131, (18.272), 14.992 = 15.039
3x3 OH: 40.27, (43.03), 41.42, (31.32), 40.28 = 40.66


----------



## OJ Cubing (Aug 25, 2017)

5x5: (3:10.88), 1:51.42, 1:59.54, (1:42.91), 1:53.99 = 1:54.98 //PB Single and Average!!

4BLD: DNF, DNF, 7:26.35
mBLD: 12/13 56:34.58 //For my first 13 attempt I’m very pleased – DNF was some execution error which is annoying (haven’t had that in a while)

Mini Guildford: 9:51.25


----------



## PyraMaster (Aug 27, 2017)

*2x2:* 7.33, (7.98), (6.15), 6.54, 7.55 *= 7.28
3x3: *23.50, (28.55), 23.29, 26.05, (18.80)* = 24.29
4x4:
Square-1:
Clock: *23.33, 20.04, 23.84, 23.60, 24.57 *= 23.59
Pyraminx:* 14.93, 13.85, (16.75), (10.20), 12.47 *= 13.75
Skewb:* 21.76, 21.04, 20.67, 19.29, 18.59 *= 20.67
2-3-4 Relay: 2:46.69*


----------



## FireCuber (Aug 27, 2017)

*2x2: *(14.87) 13.76 13.49 (10.69) 14.41 = *13.89*


----------



## Alea (Aug 28, 2017)

*2x2:* (13.57), 6.37, 8.16, 6.54, (6.29) =>* 7.03
3x3:* (15.28), 17.30, (21.43), 17.56, 18.49=>*17.79
4x4:* 1:14.44, 1:12.08, (1:22.89), 1:16.92, (1:06.65)=> *1:14.48
5x5:* (2:06.53), 2:11.89, (2:47.04), 2:22.65, 2:28.38=> *2:20.98
2BLD:* DNF(1:00.00), DNF(1:15.85), 39.85=>*39.85
OH:* 26.56, 25.56, (30.06), (24.49), 25.49=> *25.87
Skewb:* 21.36, 12.11, (24.21), (7.64), 11.64=> *15.04
SQ-1: *1:04.03, 53.08, 47.06, 40.80, 1:10.05


----------



## sqAree (Aug 28, 2017)

*OH:* 19.41, 21.16, DNF (21.50), 26.06, (16.77)
*2x2:* 4.88, (4.61), 5.22, (6.58), 5.65
*3x3:* 15.83, (12.71), DNF, 17.13, 13.52
*4x4:* 1:01.83, 54.16, 55.97, 1:00.33, 57.78
*5x5:* 2:28.80, 2:35.33, 2:21.78, (2:36.90), (2:21.77)
*3BLD:* 1:23.09, DNF (1:48.50), 1:24.63
*2BLD:* DNF(34.65), 39.46, DNF(40.61)
*Pyra:* 15.72, 9.55, 11.09, 7.96, 8.93
*Skewb:* 28.80, 26.09, 28.63, 26.13, 19.28


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 29, 2017)

Results week 34: almost as even at the top as last week:
congrats to Isaac, DGCubes and arquillian!

*2x2x2*(55)

 1.49 WACWCA
 1.95 Sean Hartman
 2.02 Isaac Lai
 2.09 the super cuber
 2.10 lejitcuber
 2.12 JustinTimeCuber
 2.17 turtwig
 2.33 Tommy Kiprillis
 2.46 applezfall
 2.80 jaysammey777
 2.88 arquillian
 2.89 Competition Cuber
 2.92 leomannen
 3.05 cuberkid10
 3.14 [email protected]
 3.23 FastCubeMaster
 3.62 Christopher_Cabrera
 3.99 SolveThatCube
 4.21 [email protected]
 4.31 DGCubes
 4.50 speedcuber71
 4.87 Dale Nash
 4.89 Ordway Persyn
 4.99 CyanSandwich
 5.09 Michael DeLaRosa
 5.12 Bogdan
 5.17 Hero
 5.25 T1_M0
 5.25 sqAree
 5.30 CornerCutter
 5.43 Kian
 5.44 obelisk477
 5.47 Agguzi
 5.50 typeman5
 5.53 bananapoopking
 5.74 LegendaryMJS
 5.86 The Blockhead
 5.86 GarethBert11
 6.23 Aerospry
 6.33 h2f
 6.38 Bubbagrub
 6.62 a3533
 6.63 muchacho
 6.71 Thrasher989
 6.92 BirdPuzzles
 7.02 Alea
 7.05 tigermaxi
 7.14 PyraMaster
 7.38 Mike Hughey
 7.91 theos
 9.47 One Wheel
 11.90 LostGent
 13.27 Jacck
 13.89 FireCuber
 17.44 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(64)

 7.91 Tommy Kiprillis
 8.80 lejitcuber
 9.27 Sean Hartman
 9.44 cuberkid10
 9.48 JustinTimeCuber
 9.58 arquillian
 9.73 SolveThatCube
 9.93 Isaac Lai
 9.94 speedcuber71
 9.99 SirAD
 10.07 FastCubeMaster
 10.51 WACWCA
 10.59 the super cuber
 10.74 jaysammey777
 10.77 turtwig
 11.06 Competition Cuber
 11.15 DGCubes
 11.57 Michael DeLaRosa
 12.07 typeman5
 12.11 CyanSandwich
 12.32 Keroma12
 12.71 Ordway Persyn
 12.79 LostGent
 13.00 obelisk477
 13.58 Christopher_Cabrera
 14.35 Kian
 14.67 GarethBert11
 14.68 applezfall
 14.95 [email protected]
 15.04 Agguzi
 15.31 Bogdan
 15.35 Branflakeftw
 15.49 sqAree
 15.69 YoAkshYo
 15.76 port
 15.84 CornerCutter
 15.88 Hero
 16.64 leomannen
 17.06 BirdPuzzles
 17.21 LegendaryMJS
 17.22 T1_M0
 17.55 tigermaxi
 17.78 Alea
 17.91 h2f
 18.05 [email protected]
 18.39 muchacho
 19.55 Aerospry
 20.60 Thrasher989
 21.21 Mike Hughey
 21.25 bananapoopking
 22.56 The Blockhead
 22.79 xbrandationx
 22.80 kprox1994
 22.80 Bubbagrub
 24.08 Dale Nash
 24.28 PyraMaster
 24.43 119Mars
 25.55 theos
 26.11 broune
 27.24 RyuKagamine
 30.90 Jacck
 32.20 a3533
 35.58 MatsBergsten
 53.58 solverofcubes
*4x4x4*(46)

 33.85 cuberkid10
 36.11 Isaac Lai
 37.97 lejitcuber
 39.50 Sean Hartman
 40.55 speedcuber71
 43.43 jaysammey777
 43.76 arquillian
 43.82 the super cuber
 44.14 turtwig
 44.69 SolveThatCube
 45.59 FastCubeMaster
 45.84 Michael DeLaRosa
 48.00 DGCubes
 49.85 JustinTimeCuber
 49.93 SirAD
 51.06 Keroma12
 51.29 Ordway Persyn
 51.76 Christopher_Cabrera
 51.98 Competition Cuber
 56.14 obelisk477
 58.03 sqAree
 58.09 Kian
 1:01.35 GarethBert11
 1:02.21 typeman5
 1:05.20 LegendaryMJS
 1:08.83 Branflakeftw
 1:11.11 T1_M0
 1:11.18 h2f
 1:11.73 CornerCutter
 1:14.48 Alea
 1:16.70 The Blockhead
 1:17.21 Bogdan
 1:19.22 BirdPuzzles
 1:22.58 applezfall
 1:22.74 Agguzi
 1:28.85 Bubbagrub
 1:38.94 [email protected]
 1:40.99 One Wheel
 1:48.35 tigermaxi
 1:51.78 theos
 1:52.78 RyuKagamine
 1:54.21 Mike Hughey
 1:58.69 Jacck
 2:07.30 muchacho
 2:07.76 Thrasher989
 2:13.72 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(33)

 1:07.26 lejitcuber
 1:12.16 cuberkid10
 1:16.30 Isaac Lai
 1:17.99 Sean Hartman
 1:20.95 WACWCA
 1:21.55 Tommy Kiprillis
 1:21.63 arquillian
 1:26.73 speedcuber71
 1:27.91 jaysammey777
 1:28.30 turtwig
 1:34.20 FastCubeMaster
 1:36.02 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:38.12 Michael DeLaRosa
 1:39.68 DGCubes
 1:48.69 CyanSandwich
 1:54.92 Kian
 1:54.98 OJ Cubing
 1:57.48 JustinTimeCuber
 1:57.54 obelisk477
 2:07.77 Competition Cuber
 2:10.55 The Blockhead
 2:16.62 Branflakeftw
 2:20.97 Alea
 2:28.64 sqAree
 2:30.68 Bogdan
 2:32.36 T1_M0
 2:40.37 Mike Hughey
 2:59.42 One Wheel
 3:05.87 Jacck
 3:22.94 theos
 3:59.53 MatsBergsten
 4:56.78 tigermaxi
 DNF [email protected]
*6x6x6*(17)

 2:28.27 arquillian
 2:55.78 Sean Hartman
 2:56.77 Isaac Lai
 3:08.49 speedcuber71
 3:23.50 DGCubes
 3:26.67 Michael DeLaRosa
 3:28.15 Christopher_Cabrera
 3:54.24 JustinTimeCuber
 4:00.92 Kian
 4:42.86 The Blockhead
 4:57.19 Competition Cuber
 5:00.69 T1_M0
 5:21.09 Mike Hughey
 5:41.58 Jacck
 5:56.67 One Wheel
 7:43.23 MatsBergsten
 DNF turtwig
*7x7x7*(13)

 3:35.49 arquillian
 4:36.45 Sean Hartman
 5:13.69 Christopher_Cabrera
 5:15.08 DGCubes
 6:18.14 JustinTimeCuber
 6:26.03 Michael DeLaRosa
 6:33.37 The Blockhead
 6:46.34 Kian
 7:27.01 Competition Cuber
 8:03.60 T1_M0
 8:09.32 Mike Hughey
12:29.08 MatsBergsten
 DNF Bogdan
*3x3 one handed*(44)

 15.45 Sean Hartman
 16.17 the super cuber
 17.40 Isaac Lai
 17.67 FastCubeMaster
 18.32 lejitcuber
 18.46 cuberkid10
 18.59 turtwig
 18.65 typeman5
 19.93 WACWCA
 20.49 jaysammey777
 20.99 Michael DeLaRosa
 21.04 Kian
 21.88 SirAD
 22.21 sqAree
 22.50 speedcuber71
 23.03 Christopher_Cabrera
 23.35 JustinTimeCuber
 23.72 YoAkshYo
 23.89 arquillian
 25.27 DGCubes
 25.77 Keroma12
 25.87 Alea
 29.23 leomannen
 30.45 Competition Cuber
 32.25 Bogdan
 32.52 applezfall
 33.23 Aerospry
 33.75 muchacho
 37.55 CyanSandwich
 37.81 CornerCutter
 38.10 LegendaryMJS
 40.55 h2f
 40.66 Agguzi
 42.72 T1_M0
 44.49 RyuKagamine
 47.12 Bubbagrub
 47.99 Dale Nash
 49.10 Branflakeftw
 49.22 The Blockhead
 50.17 tigermaxi
 56.98 [email protected]
 1:02.43 Mike Hughey
 1:10.63 Jacck
 1:24.43 a3533
*3x3 with feet*(11)

 38.40 DGCubes
 1:04.21 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:14.81 Bubbagrub
 1:25.21 arquillian
 1:29.65 jaysammey777
 1:51.81 T1_M0
 1:55.78 WACWCA
 3:02.74 RyuKagamine
 3:29.03 JustinTimeCuber
 4:26.35 The Blockhead
 5:45.20 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(28)

 5.56 WACWCA
 8.79 applezfall
 9.22 turtwig
 9.90 jaysammey777
 10.34 Sean Hartman
 10.59 the super cuber
 11.93 arquillian
 12.38 [email protected]
 16.03 Isaac Lai
 16.11 CyanSandwich
 21.49 DGCubes
 22.38 leomannen
 24.66 Christopher_Cabrera
 27.22 T1_M0
 31.92 h2f
 32.99 Mike Hughey
 34.44 speedcuber71
 36.89 FastCubeMaster
 39.46 sqAree
 39.85 Alea
 43.16 GarethBert11
 45.17 Jacck
 55.84 Dale Nash
 59.05 JustinTimeCuber
 1:09.13 Bogdan
 DNF tigermaxi
 DNF Bubbagrub
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(22)

 28.41 the super cuber
 33.31 CyanSandwich
 45.75 arquillian
 1:01.43 T1_M0
 1:01.66 lejitcuber
 1:15.28 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:15.63 turtwig
 1:15.84 Mike Hughey
 1:20.93 MatsBergsten
 1:23.09 sqAree
 1:23.20 WACWCA
 1:27.88 jaysammey777
 1:35.62 h2f
 1:45.59 YoAkshYo
 2:21.92 Isaac Lai
 3:46.47 Bogdan
 3:54.22 Jacck
 5:46.20 RyuKagamine
 6:01.68 GarethBert11
 7:22.91 JustinTimeCuber
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF speedcuber71
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(12)

 6:47.21 Mike Hughey
 6:47.52 h2f
 7:26.35 OJ Cubing
 7:29.00 MatsBergsten
 8:02.55 Christopher_Cabrera
12:30.89 DGCubes
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF Jacck
 DNF speedcuber71
 DNF turtwig
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF jaysammey777
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

14:03.96 Mike Hughey
15:05.44 MatsBergsten
20:40.94 Jacck
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF DGCubes
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(4)

47:06.41 Mike Hughey
 DNF Jacck
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(12)

28/36 ( 1:00)  the super cuber
17/17 (57:11)  T1_M0
11/11 (48:50)  MatsBergsten
12/13 (56:34)  OJ Cubing
3/3 (11:27)  turtwig
4/5 (27:16)  Jacck
2/2 ( 3:07)  speedcuber71
2/2 ( 8:08)  DGCubes
 DNF Bogdan
 DNF Ordway Persyn
 DNF h2f
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Match the scramble*(15)

 35.20 jaysammey777
 52.97 arquillian
 59.97 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:02.74 T1_M0
 1:07.38 DGCubes
 1:11.55 Isaac Lai
 1:21.56 Bogdan
 1:28.57 Mike Hughey
 2:21.04 Jacck
 2:29.74 speedcuber71
 2:46.20 turtwig
 3:12.80 JustinTimeCuber
 4:19.01 leomannen
 DNF applezfall
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(36)

 43.61 cuberkid10
 52.97 Isaac Lai
 54.23 jaysammey777
 55.71 Sean Hartman
 58.43 the super cuber
 58.76 arquillian
 1:00.66 turtwig
 1:00.78 SirAD
 1:01.57 speedcuber71
 1:04.65 FastCubeMaster
 1:05.04 DGCubes
 1:06.99 Competition Cuber
 1:12.54 JustinTimeCuber
 1:16.28 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:18.53 Michael DeLaRosa
 1:25.13 Kian
 1:26.51 obelisk477
 1:33.50 LegendaryMJS
 1:35.66 CornerCutter
 1:37.65 GarethBert11
 1:42.08 The Blockhead
 1:43.61 T1_M0
 1:45.24 Bogdan
 1:49.35 BirdPuzzles
 1:49.62 leomannen
 1:52.28 applezfall
 1:53.58 h2f
 2:02.89 Agguzi
 2:16.34 Bubbagrub
 2:19.17 tigermaxi
 2:22.30 [email protected]
 2:46.69 PyraMaster
 2:53.06 Mike Hughey
 3:10.87 MatsBergsten
 3:14.05 Jacck
 DNF theos
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(20)

 1:50.71 cuberkid10
 2:08.42 Isaac Lai
 2:19.16 arquillian
 2:23.58 speedcuber71
 2:30.76 turtwig
 2:33.12 jaysammey777
 2:38.68 Michael DeLaRosa
 2:59.77 Christopher_Cabrera
 3:04.78 DGCubes
 3:10.52 Kian
 3:20.23 Competition Cuber
 3:27.13 JustinTimeCuber
 4:11.82 Bogdan
 4:13.59 The Blockhead
 4:33.52 T1_M0
 5:27.42 Mike Hughey
 5:43.59 theos
 6:13.18 Jacck
 8:37.19 MatsBergsten
 DNF tigermaxi
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(13)

 4:53.44 arquillian
 5:18.50 Isaac Lai
 5:27.10 speedcuber71
 6:12.18 Christopher_Cabrera
 6:14.73 DGCubes
 7:31.49 Kian
 8:20.24 JustinTimeCuber
 8:37.52 The Blockhead
 9:14.60 Competition Cuber
 9:48.17 T1_M0
10:58.46 Mike Hughey
12:07.93 One Wheel
12:29.43 Jacck
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(7)

 8:33.28 arquillian
11:02.40 DGCubes
11:37.52 Christopher_Cabrera
14:54.35 The Blockhead
19:11.59 T1_M0
21:09.85 Jacck
22:28.56 Mike Hughey
*MiniGuildford*(10)

 4:37.89 jaysammey777
 6:14.47 Christopher_Cabrera
 6:15.16 arquillian
 7:03.04 DGCubes
 8:21.55 leomannen
 8:58.71 The Blockhead
 9:51.25 OJ Cubing
12:32.96 RyuKagamine
13:31.93 Mike Hughey
14:32.02 Jacck
*Kilominx*(8)

 20.29 jaysammey777
 23.03 WACWCA
 28.97 DGCubes
 35.64 Christopher_Cabrera
 52.89 The Blockhead
 54.84 JustinTimeCuber
 54.93 speedcuber71
 1:57.74 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(37)

 2.98 lejitcuber
 4.29 WACWCA
 4.32 Isaac Lai
 4.69 Sean Hartman
 5.24 jaysammey777
 5.54 cuberkid10
 5.65 Competition Cuber
 5.82 DGCubes
 6.20 SolveThatCube
 6.27 the super cuber
 7.61 Christopher_Cabrera
 8.13 turtwig
 8.26 Bubbagrub
 8.79 BirdPuzzles
 8.92 applezfall
 9.54 speedcuber71
 9.62 Bogdan
 10.22 JustinTimeCuber
 10.24 FastCubeMaster
 10.61 tigermaxi
 10.71 arquillian
 10.74 Ordway Persyn
 11.25 The Blockhead
 11.25 [email protected]
 11.64 T1_M0
 12.18 theos
 12.79 GarethBert11
 13.46 CornerCutter
 15.04 Alea
 15.14 h2f
 17.04 LegendaryMJS
 20.33 PyraMaster
 20.62 MatsBergsten
 20.98 CyanSandwich
 24.98 Mike Hughey
 26.95 sqAree
 31.37 Jacck
*Clock*(12)

 7.26 jaysammey777
 10.41 cuberkid10
 14.92 Christopher_Cabrera
 15.80 DGCubes
 18.34 Michael DeLaRosa
 19.81 The Blockhead
 23.59 PyraMaster
 23.67 Mike Hughey
 27.45 JustinTimeCuber
 30.35 turtwig
 31.32 Jacck
 36.07 arquillian
*Pyraminx*(38)

 3.43 DGCubes
 3.75 applezfall
 3.82 Isaac Lai
 3.96 the super cuber
 4.06 Christopher_Cabrera
 4.12 Sean Hartman
 4.16 CornerCutter
 4.39 SolveThatCube
 4.55 Competition Cuber
 5.02 BirdPuzzles
 5.14 FastCubeMaster
 5.32 jaysammey777
 5.36 cuberkid10
 5.65 arquillian
 6.28 leomannen
 6.30 Dale Nash
 6.56 YoAkshYo
 6.62 T1_M0
 6.67 turtwig
 6.77 WACWCA
 6.98 JustinTimeCuber
 7.90 Michael DeLaRosa
 7.91 [email protected]
 8.37 LegendaryMJS
 8.84 Ordway Persyn
 9.23 speedcuber71
 9.86 sqAree
 10.26 The Blockhead
 10.75 Thrasher989
 10.78 GarethBert11
 11.03 Kian
 11.12 CyanSandwich
 12.16 tigermaxi
 13.75 PyraMaster
 14.04 Bubbagrub
 14.53 bananapoopking
 16.42 Jacck
 19.13 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(18)

 55.17 Isaac Lai
 1:00.37 cuberkid10
 1:01.23 jaysammey777
 1:12.75 DGCubes
 1:16.06 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:27.52 arquillian
 1:54.67 turtwig
 1:57.97 applezfall
 1:58.67 speedcuber71
 1:59.83 Michael DeLaRosa
 2:02.20 JustinTimeCuber
 2:09.48 The Blockhead
 2:10.75 YoAkshYo
 2:21.46 T1_M0
 2:53.38 Bogdan
 3:24.27 Mike Hughey
 3:28.61 tigermaxi
 4:11.07 theos
*Square-1*(30)

 12.48 speedcuber71
 12.80 Isaac Lai
 14.94 cuberkid10
 15.44 the super cuber
 17.43 jaysammey777
 18.26 DGCubes
 19.93 Competition Cuber
 20.48 WACWCA
 20.78 Sean Hartman
 23.32 arquillian
 23.45 Christopher_Cabrera
 23.81 turtwig
 25.87 FastCubeMaster
 27.37 applezfall
 30.90 leomannen
 31.26 SolveThatCube
 35.67 Bubbagrub
 35.82 YoAkshYo
 38.51 T1_M0
 42.97 JustinTimeCuber
 44.13 Bogdan
 44.84 CornerCutter
 46.39 h2f
 47.62 Mike Hughey
 52.45 The Blockhead
 54.72 Alea
 1:02.78 BirdPuzzles
 1:04.11 RyuKagamine
 1:21.37 Jacck
 1:27.49 Michael DeLaRosa
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(20)

27 Christopher_Cabrera
27 Isaac Lai
29 CyanSandwich
29 jaysammey777
30 DGCubes
30 Bubbagrub
30 qaz
31 Bogdan
32 arquillian
33 Jacck
34 T1_M0
37 Mike Hughey
39 Theo Leinad
40 h2f
42 theos
42 speedcuber71
42 turtwig
43 The Blockhead
44 JustinTimeCuber
63 Agguzi

*Contest results*

556 Isaac Lai
552 DGCubes
550 arquillian
541 Christopher_Cabrera
536 jaysammey777
476 turtwig
452 Sean Hartman
448 speedcuber71
426 cuberkid10
426 the super cuber
413 JustinTimeCuber
375 T1_M0
343 WACWCA
340 Competition Cuber
329 FastCubeMaster
313 lejitcuber
307 Michael DeLaRosa
305 Mike Hughey
278 applezfall
272 Bogdan
254 The Blockhead
245 Kian
233 CyanSandwich
224 SolveThatCube
207 Jacck
200 leomannen
198 sqAree
198 h2f
185 MatsBergsten
179 CornerCutter
162 Bubbagrub
161 SirAD
156 GarethBert11
155 Ordway Persyn
150 Tommy Kiprillis
143 obelisk477
141 typeman5
140 LegendaryMJS
139 BirdPuzzles
134 Alea
133 YoAkshYo
132 [email protected]
117 Agguzi
115 tigermaxi
111 Keroma12
108 [email protected]
97 Dale Nash
89 Branflakeftw
86 OJ Cubing
82 theos
67 RyuKagamine
65 muchacho
62 Hero
62 Aerospry
52 Thrasher989
51 PyraMaster
51 LostGent
46 One Wheel
46 bananapoopking
33 port
27 a3533
26 qaz
18 Theo Leinad
16 xbrandationx
15 kprox1994
11 119Mars
9 broune
4 FireCuber
4 solverofcubes


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 29, 2017)

You missed a lot of Sukant's results  Probably because of how he named the events


----------



## arquillian (Aug 29, 2017)

Isaac Lai said:


> You missed a lot of Sukant's results  Probably because of how he named the events


yeah, didn't consider 3x3-7x7. I'll name them conventionally next time lol. It worked last week, so I assumed it was fine..
Interestingly, my 2x2 results are added even though I named it the same way.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 30, 2017)

arquillian said:


> yeah, didn't consider 3x3-7x7. I'll name them conventionally next time lol. It worked last week, so I assumed it was fine..
> Interestingly, my 2x2 results are added even though I named it the same way.


I edited your post manually but obviously not enough .
I'll make another round now before the lottery.

Edit: you reached the podium again but it was not all the way to the top.
And I also know that there is a difference between how much you need to write
to get different events accepted. I wrote the program more than eight years ago
so I don't remember it all.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 30, 2017)

OK, then we move to the main event: the cubicle gift card lottery  . Who will win $15 for another cube or two?

Only 69 competitors so roughly 1.5% chance for you all. We set the wheel spinning.....
it is stopping at ... 21! (as if this was a card game). And who do we find at place 21?

*The Blockhead! * Congratulations!


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Aug 30, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> OK, then we move to the main event: the cubicle gift card lottery  . Who will win $15 for another cube or two?
> 
> Only 69 competitors so roughly 1.5% chance for you all. We set the wheel spinning.....
> it is stopping at ... 21! (as if this was a card game). And who do we find at place 21?
> ...



I'll win this lottery one day. I enjoy competing nonetheless, its awesome and fun.


----------

